# finally got around to install owncloud



## Easy Rhino (Jan 2, 2014)

CentOS 6.4 minimal install. Added the owncloud repo and install httpd and mysql-server.

After the initial SSL setup and MySQL admin setup I was quickly able to log into OwnCloud.

I have to say this is a very simple and clean alternative to cloud software. If you want to keep your files locally there isnt an easier https way of doing it. Sure you could setup an ftpd and add users and give those credentials out but I have to say https makes things a lot easier to manage. I mean, all "cloud" software really is is an https gui for the old way of doing things. and that really isn't "cloud" technology. i see that term thrown around a lot. Cloud technology is a fancy way of saying that your resources all exist on a massive host which uses a hyper-visor to allocate cpu/ram/hdd space. What is "cloud" about it is that you can scale the hardware to whatever you need it to be based on the load during a given time of day. it is shared in the cloud. it has nothing to do with the fact that you can upload a file using https and then download the file somewhere else. we have been doing that literally for decades...  anyway, i am going on a boxed wined rant here. OwnCloud is great software.


----------

